
What (if any) are your new year's resolution(s) for 2017? - akoster
Merry Christmas&#x2F;Happy Hanukkah and a belated happy Festivus!  With 2017 around the corner, what (if any) are your new year&#x27;s resolution(s)?
======
whatnotests
Consider renaming your post to conform to the "Ask HN:" style.

~~~
akoster
Good catch! Thank you for noticing (2nd time posting and I initially thought
"Ask HN:" might be automatically appended). I left a tab open with this post,
but when I went to click the "edit" link, the tab refreshed with the "edit"
link removed. Would you happen to know if there is some other way I can edit
this post? (Or does a moderator have to step in to do that?)

------
bsvalley
Posted 2 hours ago

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13251138](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13251138)

